# Dust collector piping advice?



## SteveR (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,

I dont know if you can answer my question. I want to make piping for my 1200 cfm dust collector. At the output of the collector, there will be 2 lanes. The left lane will be on 4 inch pvc duct for about 14 feet with about four 45 degrees elbows. The right lane will be on 6 inch pvc for about 30 feet (with a 5 feet of vertical duct on the 30 feet) with about four 45 degrees elbows. At the end of the 30 feet, it will have about 16 feet of 4 inch pvc to reach the tools. Only one tool at the time will work on this collector. 

Do you think that will have enough power?

Thanks a lot

Steve Ross


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think 1200 cfm is too small for a 6" pipe. I would stick with 4" piping for all of it.


----------

